# 4patch stacked posies pattern



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Found a pattern for a 4 patch "kaleidoscope" type block...from one print fabric for blocks & borders. (the blocks are strip & corner bordered in coordinating solids) HDD designs in MI...www.hddesigns.net 

From the little bit I have looked at the pattern, you cut your strips along the repeat of the pattern, then stack strips & cut squares. 8" repeat the recommended square is 1-3/4", 3-3/4 " is the largest size recommended, although I think the display in the store used a larger size. 

(larger motifs work better, but I would think some scraps left, depending on the pattern repeat distance) Don't pre wash your fabric, as it stacks better unwashed. 

Anyway, picking 4 of the same cut, you arrange to make your block. It yields a really neat kaleidoscope effect!

Maura, I think I've found my small project to start with.  Set of potholders, maybe a runner...


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Chix, I couldn't get the pattern. Help?

OK, I got there, but the pictures were too small to see what the design was.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry. I went to the web site after I posted, their picures are small & can't be enlarged. 

I made several blocks yesterday, just under 4" across, out of a fabric that is butterflies & flowers in blues, gold - yellows, parakeet blue, on a black background with some fine gold accenting...turned out so pretty, like a stained glass kaleidoscope. The pattern repeat was just under 9", so I made the squares 2".

I'm going to make a short runner, probably on point, & matching free standing trivet type potholders. the look is so varied, yet it all coordinates. 

Had to go to town today for groceries, so I stopped at WMt & picked up 2 more fabrics, coordinating prints, but similar repeats, I think I can use them both to create a finished product that has a little more variety, but still "goes together."


----------

